# Recommendation for Gore Canyon raft outfitter?



## Jschnoor (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good Gore Canyon outfitter? I want to take a few buddies down for my bachelor party but don't want to pay $165+. 

I dont care to have a full day trip with pampering/food etc. I just want to scare the $#%@ out of my friends.I would also be interested in a paid pirate run too! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Cue the Class II rafters telling everyone that its sooo illegal to run a paid raft trip without a permit...


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

no advice on a company. but you should do it fast. gore is dropping fast and i feel as if its not going to be manageable in a raft for much longer this season. the paddle in is getting very shallow.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

The Adventure Company. Expert


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm wondering why you want to scare the $#%@ out of your friends? Why not just plan an enjoyable and exciting float?

I have a friend who will never raft again because his "friend" took him down Gore, promising a fun float. No matter what I tell him, he just can't get into a boat. He was terrified, ended up swimming, and was lied to about what he was getting into. Now he won't trust anyone about going on any type of float. 

Are you sure you want to do this to your group of friends?




Jschnoor said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Gore Canyon outfitter? I want to take a few buddies down for my bachelor party but don't want to pay $165+.
> 
> I dont care to have a full day trip with pampering/food etc. I just want to scare the $#%@ out of my friends.I would also be interested in a paid pirate run too!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Weed them out early. Its not for everyone.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Why wouldn't he want to scare his friends? Gore could be down right terrifying, but at these flows it's not much worse then clear creek at 1000 cfs+ or Pine Creek #s juicing. Actually safer than those popular commercial runs, I would imagine. Hell, I sometimes r2 Gore at these flows with my Dog, drunk, in a bucket boat.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

I wanna hang out w pizzle.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Gore costs what it does for several reasons:
1. Senior, experienced guides. The kind of folks that get paid fairly well for what they do, the risk they take, and the stress of being responsible for people in a class V environment.
2. Safety boaters. Most runs in Colorado don't require safety boaters, having one in Gore is a good idea.
3. Insurance. It's probably a safe bet that insurance costs more for a class V river than a class III one. 

All that said it is late season and if you call around and tell them that you are looking for a deal you might just get one. Especially if you have two or three boats worth of people going (vaguely 8 to twelve people) it is more cost effective for the company. If you can't find the deal you want go raft shoshone into glenwood springs. No it's not scary, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Jschnoor (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the insight and humor! Its 717 right now with an occasional spike. Not looking too good!


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

In a Bucket Boat Pizzle?!

So... I'm imagining when you're bathtubed after most of the rapids and rolling into say Scissors or Pyrite... or some move in Kirschbaum's what do you do? Get your bilge pump rollin' and grab a 5 gallon bucket? Get your partner to R1 while you furiously bail in vain? Hell, you wouldn't need the paddle anyhow... the boat knows the way. Maybe you're watching your dog float away, attempt to swim and then drown? That's the appropriate time to toss back another brewskie in its honor...

Also, R2ing Gore is probably the easiest orientation because of how maneuverable you are without weight.

The guys at Liquid Descent are solid and put out a good show on Gore. It will cost you $150 bones though. Well worth it for a day in there completely planned out with solid equipment, guides, instruction, transportation, and lunch. As raftus was saying, it's money well spent.

Otherwise... good luck trying to make a Gore Guide friend in time for the Bach party...


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

You know Rez, when you have been guiding as long as I have, modern marvels like self-bailing rafts and bilge pumps seem like fads. If you have my set of rad skills and a dog named after Patrick Swayze, paddling a run like Gore in a bucket boat just makes sense.
After we kiss Ginger, we regularly boof scissors and then driftwood pyite. It is that simple, bust out the hand blender and make some smoothies and rest of the day is cake. Get to the take out and hit on some kayaker girlfriends, easy peasy.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Pizzle said:


> ...bust out the hand blender and make some smoothies ...and hit on some kayaker girlfriends, easy peasy.


'cause the gals are really impressed when a man shows up with something better than three cans of PBR and can say those words, "want to come back to MY place?"


----------

